# Not sure about this one either



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.milkbusiness.com/article/pennsylvania-township-bans-industrial-farming-legal


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Good or bad, this local ordinance won't hold up against Pennsylvania's ACRE law.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Almost reminds me of my township which just quietly passed an ordinance allowing for four 50,000 square foot medicinal marijuana grow facilities in a residentially zones area. LOL that blew up in their face. Residents showed up with pitchforks and demanded the entire board's resignation, which is what is apparently actually going to happen. AFTER the ordinances are repealed.

I was all set up to get the used hydroponics water to spread on my fields. Would have been nice free fertilizer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That'll never work....


----------

